# my babies!!



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Chester and Millie!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

So Who's Who Then Hunny? xx


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

awww they are gorgeous


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

More babies!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

coolkat said:


> Chester and Millie!!


pic 1 - Millie on left, Chester on right
pic 2- chester
pic 3 Millie
pic 4 millie and chester
pic 5 milly


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Attached Thumbnails
my-babies-000_0019.jpg my-babies-000_0024.jpg my-babies-000_0022.jpg my-babies-000_0017.jpg my-babies-000_0021.jpg 

__________________
George in pic 1 and 2, 
Jasmine the B and w cat. 
Hobbs the Tabby cat
hobbs and George


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

think i am in love with them...how 'far gone' is mills?


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

awww  you have lovely furbabies


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> think i am in love with them...how 'far gone' is mills?


Only three weeks so its early. Will know more in 12 ish days.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Your furbabies are beautiful, looks like you already have a little helper for when the puppies arrive.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

yes i have a little elf - who loves the babies too!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

chester is sooo adorable


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww! they are all gorgeousxx:thumbsup:


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

lovely photos they have cute faces.


----------



## spitzcav3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Your furbabies are adorable, such sweet faces 

Shelly.
Spitzcav Home Page - Home


----------

